# U-Lock for DC?



## moxfyre (Oct 5, 2004)

I've already had one bike stolen in DC (it was, retardedly, sitting in my girlfriend's hatchback... they just broke the window).

I just got a new bic-proof Kryptolok from the lock exchange program... wondering if it is DC-worthy since only one end of the shackle locks. I hate seeing all the stripped bikes, and shudder when I see a bent u-lock. The bike I'd be riding is a 1990 Trek cro-mo hybrid with new LX/XT components.

Anybody use the Kryptolok in DC? I'd pair it with a cable for wheels (saddle too?)...


----------

